
Ask HN: Why is repatriating iconic artifacts to Egypt a bad idea? - AnatMl2
I&#x27;m sorry if this question is a bit out of context, I&#x27;d just really appreciate opinions of people who do not specialize in museology or any other related subject (archaeology, Egyptology, etc.). Although opinions of the professionals will be also very welcome!
======
hindsightbias
[http://www.unesco.org/new/en/culture/themes/illicit-
traffic-...](http://www.unesco.org/new/en/culture/themes/illicit-traffic-of-
cultural-property/emergency-actions/egypt/warning-looting-of-the-malawi-
national-museum/)

~~~
AnatMl2
This article is from August,2013, right after the Egyptian coup d'état in July
of the same year happened. The situation is not the same currently.

~~~
hindsightbias
> currently

Museums should only be as safe as the current regime?

Priceless artifacts should be safe for millennia.

~~~
cimmanom
And on the scale of millennia why would they be safer in Europe or the US than
Egypt? Heck, many of them _were_ safe in Egypt for millennia already.

